
Screencasting: How To Start, Tools and Guidelines  - jmorin007
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/08/19/screencasting-how-to-start/
======
jlogic77
I've used Camstudio and really liked it. Works brilliantly on a dual monitor
setup. Have your script and outline on one monitor, and drive the screencasts
on the other.

------
ScottWhigham
I've used about 5 different tools and Camtasia works best on Windows for me.

